# dog arching back?



## KingJeff (Mar 28, 2007)

What does it mean when a dog does that? I read something about it but do not remember what it was about.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## KingJeff (Mar 28, 2007)

no pic, but i remember the position when the dog is ass up in the air and hands down arching the back. I think he said it meant dog had stomach problems if they do that?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

What you're describing also sounds like a "play pose." In other words, if there is a person, dog, or cat around a dog they may strike this pose repeatedly in an effort to get someone to play with them. It is an indication that they want to play. Our puppy also seems to stretch this way when she wakes up or comes out of her crate.

However, if a dog is doing this after eating or seems to be in some distress (constipated, diarrhea, not eating, vomiting, lack of appetite, drinking excessive water) then I might think that the dog has a stomach problem. I ahve had dogs of mine do this when they weren't well.


----------



## KingJeff (Mar 28, 2007)

We'll my dog has vomited 2 times couple of days ago. He is eating though and drinking regular amounts of water. Yeah it might be him stretching.


----------



## German Shepherd Lover (Dec 22, 2006)

KingJeff said:


> We'll my dog has vomited 2 times couple of days ago. He is eating though and drinking regular amounts of water. Yeah it might be him stretching.



I had a German Shepherd that arched his back and walked like he was walking in hot coals . In his case he had twisted his gut and had to have emergency surgery to untwist it and they tacked his stomach so it couldn't twist again. He almost died. 

I don't have any idea of what kind of dog you have but German Shepherds are prone to this problem. They have to be kept from running and jumping for an hour before and after eating and not given large amounts of food at once to help prevent this from happening. 

I hope this isn't your dogs problem because if the stomach flips it is very serious and needs attention immediately. When my dog had it happen, he drank water almost constantly and then would regurgitate it almost immediately. I had experience with this problem with a horse and another German Shepherd in the past and lost both of them. The horse and other dog both liked to roll on their backs and flip back and forth. Since then I am very hesitant to let any of my dogs roll on their backs if I see them doing it. 

Good luck and I hope this isn't the reason your dog is arching his back.


----------



## KingJeff (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't notice him drinking a lot of water but he does roll on his his back. IT seems like he is trying to scratch his back when he rolls


----------



## Shiollie (Apr 19, 2007)

usually when a dog is in pain as with stomache pain they will arch the back standing up and walk stiffly. Yours seems to be the play bow.


----------



## Orange County Ca (Apr 6, 2007)

I vote for playing. Unless you've got one of the breeds described above don't worry about the rollovers either. Dog often scratch their back by rolling over and twisting. I scratch on top at the base of their tail and I've never met a dog that didn't like that.


----------



## KingJeff (Mar 28, 2007)

HE doesn't face me when he does the play bow though. maybe he's just stretching. Sometimes he leaves his hind legs at one place while walking forward to stretch out his body.


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

Both of my dogs do that when playing, and my smallest does it when she wakes up from her naps..Its either playing or stretching..but I also agree if he's been throwing up, diarreah or such, take him in.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

Riley does that whenever he gets up from a nap. I also noticed that that's his stance when he pees. He doesn't lift his leg, at least not yet, but puts his front paws forward and lifts his butt - that way he gets a straight shot down. Very funny to watch.


----------



## radar06 (Nov 2, 2006)

how old is your dog and what breed?


----------

